# ActiveMovie Uninstall



## StuTheCockatoo (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello everybody.

I want to play an old game (WET: Lula The Sexy Empire), but during the installation it says that the version of ActiveMovie that needs to be installed is older than my current version of ActiveMovie, and it asks me to uninstall it from computer so that it can install the older version.

The problem is - I can't uninstall ActiveMovie because I have Windows 7 and it is not listed when I go to Control Panel -> Programs and Features. I guess it is integrated into system and therefore can't be removed?

Anyway, I tried to run the .exe file of the game in Windows 95 or 98 compatibility mode, and that also didn't work.

Then I tried to run the game on a different computer, where the OS is Windows XP (SP3), and it was the exact same problem - again it asks me to delete Active Movie, and again I can't find it on a list when I go to Control Panel -> Add or Remove Programs.

This is the message I keep getting during the installation of the game: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




So, is there any way to uninstall ActiveMovie from those systems? If not, is there any way I can play this game? Maybe getting some sort of Windows 95 emulator (if such exists) or something similar...

Thank you very much


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Jul 15, 2012)

Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/183351


----------



## StuTheCockatoo (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried that, but I don't even have unam4ie.exe file so it doesn't work. I even tried this: http://support.microsoft.com/KB/178441, but it also doesn't work..


----------

